# istanbul uyurken



## alenaro

Hi everyone, can anyone explain what _istanbul uyurken_ mean, please? It's the title of a song. Maybe_ istanbul sleeps_?

Here it's part of the lyrics: 
_istanbul uyurken
ona anlat beni
kalamis aksamlarini_

Hosçakal, ale


----------



## altruist

While Istanbul is sleeping
Tell me her
The nights of Kalamış.

Here Istanbul is personified.


----------



## alenaro

Tesekurler, I love your country and your people.


----------



## altruist

Önemli değil. (your welome)


----------



## dawar

This song is in the soundtrack of the Italian/Turkish/Spanish movie "Hammam". Nice choice alenaro


----------



## alenaro

altruist said:


> While Istanbul is sleeping
> Tell me her
> The nights of Kalamış.
> 
> Here Istanbul is personified.



Tell me her or tell her/him about me? I founf a different translation in U-tube.
Tesekurler


----------



## Brunoleon

lo capisco che tu hai visto il pelicula di ''HAmam''.é un bel film no?
mentre İstanbul  dormiendo,
gli racconti  di me
racconta sulle sera di Kalamış(kalamış é un bel parte distanbul)

this is my poor Italian ,you might ''corregere'' my translation as well.

in English;
'' while Istanbul sleeping
  tell him about me
  (the Kalamış nights)

Lei deve sapere che ai Turchi piacciono  litaliani  piu che allitaliani glipiacciamo.comunque grazie per tua cortesia.


----------



## alenaro

Brunoleon said:


> lo capisco Immagino che (tu) hai visto il pelicula di film ''Hamam''. é un bel film, no? Sì, è bellissimo!!
> 
> mentre İstanbul dormiendo dorme/sta dormendo,
> gli raccontagli  di me
> racconta sulle delle sere di Kalamış (kalamış é un bella parte  zona di istanbul) Sì, conosco la zona di Kadikoy, ho degli amici lì!
> 
> this is my poor Italian, you might ''corregere'' my translation as well.
> 
> in English;
> '' while Istanbul sleeping
> tell him about me
> (the Kalamış nights)
> 
> Lei deve Devi sapere che ai Turchi piacciono gli italiani  più di quanto agli che all italiani gli  piacciamo noi. Comunque grazie per la tua cortesia.



Ciao, tesekkurler for your help, finally I've got the right translation! 
Your Italian si not perfect, but you have some basis to start from.
Maybe what you wrote about Turkish and Italian people can be true generally speaking, but I can assure you that there are Italians like me who just fell in love with you Turkish people, I believe we are able to be very similar to each other whenever we Italians aren't too full of ourselves!
Iyi geceler


----------



## macrotis

alenaro said:


> Tell me her or tell her/him about me? I founf a different translation in U-tube.
> Tesekurler



The latter, _tell him/her about me_.


----------



## Turk

gerçekten harika


----------

